# IUI at Nottingham NHS



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know if Nottingham QMC (NHS) does basting on a Saturday? I'm having a bit of a panic (possibly unnecessarily) that I'm heading that way and really don't want to abandon my next cycle. I know I could phone the clinic but ....

Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kitty,

Sorry to hear your panicking abit,its a pain in the   isn't it.I know you might want to hit me for saying this but you must call them,you might be working yourself up for nothing!!

This might sound crafty too but from previous experience with the NHS and IUI's(I was at Derby city) If they say they are closed to Nhs patients on Saturdays ask them if they do private patients at the weekends,there might be an option for you to pay to have the basting done.

Hope this helps hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Kelly,
You're abosutely right. I should just phone the clinic. I suppose I'm just a bit    - not sure why.

Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dont worry Kitty,I get like that all the time,I done want to pester them!! But you have got to remember they are used to it   Good luck hunny,keep us posted!!

Kelly x


----------

